# Sub bass speaker recomendation



## JohnVincent (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello I am a newbie here, and will be buying a powered sub woofer speaker soon, it will be driven by a Marantz NR1403 amp. I already front Bose speakers with sub woofer, these are now over 10 years old, but I cant afford to replace everything being a pensioner, but my system does need a good sub woofer, of course as I live in Philippines, what I want, and what I can actually purchase are 2 different answers. A amazon do not like to deliver items here, its more a case of what I can find available.
So after all that, what specs should I look for when out shopping, I have seen 2 models at the moment, a Pioneer in SM and Robinsons with a prinz at half the price. I know there is a Home theatre shop in Manila in Festival Mall, but I do need to know the right questions and answers to ask. Can you advise me please.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

I think your best bang for the money will be to build your own. A ton of plans out there if you have the tools and skills to do it. Way more bass for the money and most of the time as good as what you can buy.
Good Luck:T


----------



## JohnVincent (Dec 31, 2013)

You are probably right, only I do not live in Manila, and that is where most items that I would need would be available, also the difficulty of getting the correct parts here, its just not worth it to me now. 
I just need an idea of what to look for when I go shopping for a built unit, and compare that to what is available, and believe me there is not much here. A buyers guide would suffice.
There is only one shop in the country that sells home theatre equipment, a few malls sell the cheaper units, but talking to sales is like talking to the wall, as they do not have the training or expertise to warrant wasting your breath.
John


----------



## Aundudel25 (Dec 13, 2013)

Are you just looking to upgrade the sub part of your system? And are you going to be using the system for mostly tv? music? movies? gaming? The model of your bose stuff might help get some recommendations


----------



## JohnVincent (Dec 31, 2013)

I will use it primarily for movies, my Bose speakers set up is Bose Acoustimass 5 Series, and I use a Mordaunt -short as my centre speaker, at the moment I just using Konzert speakers for my rear speakers.
The setup is in my square concrete living room, with some wooden furniture, so its not a theater room


----------



## Aundudel25 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm guessing it's the Mordaunt Short Carnival 5 center? Since your system is mostly for movies i would build your system around the center when you eventually upgrade everything. I've heard many people say close to 90% of movie content comes from the center so it's very important  But since your only looking to upgrade the sub right now and you said you have limited choices it depends on size of the room? What brands and models of subs are available to you?


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.mkcinternational.com/

This is where I would look. SVS offers among the best quality for the price for ID sub companies.


----------

